# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Paraisten bussilla uusi lähtöpaikka Turussa

## antti

Turusta Paraisille menevä bussi lähtee 26.9 alkaen Turussa Kauppatorilta. Linja-autoasemalta lähtee jatkossa enää Paraisilta eteenpäin Nauvoon ja Korppooseen menevät autot.

----------


## Waltsu

Lähtötolppa perustetaan Eerikinkadulle Wiklundia vastapäätä, ja samassa yhteydessä Kaarinaan kulkevien linjojen 7 ja 221 sekä Piikkiöön ja Paimioon ajavien Föli-linjojen lähtöpaikka siirtyy tälle tolpalle, jonka tunnus on oleva T32.

Nykyinen kaarinalaisten tolppa T10 jää Liedon linjojen käyttöön - ja lähteepä siitä jatkossa Muhkurinkin auto.

----------

